# Automatic transmission fluid change PSA



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

On my old 2012 LTZ I made my first dump and fill around 90,000 miles or so and then again around 150,000 miles. I was getting ready to do it again but traded in at 190,000 miles. Yeah the fluid was darker but still shifted fine. The fluid still seemed to flow as easily as new fluid and it did not have a burnt smell to it


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I always follow the severe maintenance schedule. More maintenance > Less maintenance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, they're not easy transmissions on fluid. Mine does about 90% city driving these days.

I did my change just shy of 45k, and WOW what a difference. It was beginning to shift like crap and sometimes felt like it was unsure it had actually shifted, and the fluid was super dark.


----------

